# Looking for Professional Coding Position



## lromero (Jun 4, 2012)

Recently relocated to Houston, Tx and have been applying practically everywhere for a coding position in a office setting and have had no luck.  If anyone knows of any practices that are looking for a coder or biller, please send me an email to: elisa.demichael@gmail.com.

Getting discouraged by no reponses.
Thank you fellow coders.
Regards
Lisa DeMichael


----------



## wgkgsgvg@yahoo.com (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Lisa,
Check Precyse out.    http://careers.precyse.com/
they have remote coding positions.
Good Luck!!
Vivian


----------

